# Remote Control Finder



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

We just upgraded our Tivo's to the Roamio Pro's and I was trying to use the remote finder option on both units with no luck, is it rocket science ???
I tried pushing the peanut logo on the front of the unit no luck, also tried pushing the button for 5 seconds with no luck, any one else having this problem??


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

There are 2 different Roamio Black remotes and there is no way to tell the difference.... other that taking them apart (like I did) OR 1 will not work with the remote finder... and the other will.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

skypros said:


> There are 2 different Roamio Black remotes and there is no way to tell the difference.... other that taking them apart (like I did) OR 1 will not work with the remote finder... and the other will.


I would think the remote that came with the Roamio pro would play the sound
when you push the remote find button on the front of the Tivo (per the manual) or am I missing something??
From the manual:

Remote control finder (Roamio Plus & Roamio Pro only)
Lose your remote? No problem. Just press the (peanut) button on the front of the Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro to use the remote finder. To turn off the remote finder, press this button again, or press any button on the remote.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

No you are not missing anything..... I purchased a Roamio Plus, and as I said the remote would not work with the finder.
If you purchase a BOLT remote.... Or a Slide Pro remote.... You will find that your PROs finder will work with the new remotes.



mark1958 said:


> I would think the remote that came with the Roamio pro would play the sound
> when you push the remote find button on the front of the Tivo (per the manual) or am I missing something??


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

skypros said:


> No you are not missing anything..... I purchased a Roamio Plus, and as I said the remote would not work with the finder.
> If you purchase a BOLT remote.... Or a Slide Pro remote.... You will find that your PROs finder will work with the new remotes.


I though all RF remotes (the ones with a silver TiVo button) will work with the finder,* if set up to use RF*. Even the RF dangle has a finder button on it.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is the issue I have with that, the remote that came with the pro should work as advertised with the finder, guess I'll have to get on the horn to TiVo and insist they send me some remote's that work as advertised.
I just purchased two pro units to replace the two HD,s that were 8+ years
old and that was one of the features that the wife really liked, she's always loseing the control
&#128515; ( happy wife happy life ).
I'll report back what I find out.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

lessd said:


> I though all RF remotes (the ones with a silver TiVo button) will work with the finder,* if set up to use RF*. Even the RF dangle has a finder button on it.


They have the silver button remotes and they are set up in the RF mod but they have only actually work once or twice since we received the units.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Mark, here is a test you can do with the remotes to see if they are infact the problem...

On the Roamio Remote... Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on the remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons........... If it starts playing the "tivo theme" then the remotes may not be the problem...... But if they do not play the "tivo theme" then you have the remote that doesn't work with the Finder.

***** to turn off the "tivo theme".... press any button ******


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

skypros said:


> Mark, here is a test you can do with the remotes to see if they are infact the problem...
> 
> On the Roamio Remote... Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on the remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons........... If it starts playing the "tivo theme" then the remotes may not be the problem...... But if they do not play the "tivo theme" then you have the remote that doesn't work with the Finder.
> 
> ***** to turn off the "tivo theme".... press any button ******


Thanks Skypros I forgot to add that I did try that and it does sound off, so they are the correct controls they just will not sound off when I use them as described in the manual, hit the button right next to the green power/standby button that look like a peanut.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Try Re-Pairing the remote that does not sing.

Both my remotes (original & ebay purchase) sing when I press the peanut logo on the front of the unit


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> Try Re-Pairing the remote that does not sing.
> 
> Both my remotes (original & ebay purchase) sing when I press the peanut logo on the front of the unit


I did try repairing and it did help for a day but today no luck, it seems to be very unreliable at best, I just can't figure out the issue?? 
I did call Tivo and they are sending me a new remote but I honesty don't think that is the problem. 

I also have seen other threads of folks having the same issues with out any fixes.


----------

